
iPhone 6’s "Touch Disease" - prateekj
https://techcrunch.com/2016/08/29/sufferers-of-iphone-6s-touch-disease-may-soon-have-a-class-action-lawsuit/?ncid=rss&utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Techcrunch+%28TechCrunch%29
======
swiley
This sort of thing probably wouldn't be such a big deal if people didn't pay
so much for something that's designed to be disposable and unrepairable.

